# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  المشاكل السمعيه لدى اطفال الداون سيندروم.. ،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعـــــــزااائــــــــي 
صباحكم /مساءكم بالفرح والمحبه 
المشاكل السمعية لدى أطفال متلازمة داون 


إن كثير من أطفال وكبار الداون لديهم مشاكل سمعية و المسبب الأكثر شيوعاً بينهم هي حالة تسمى الأذن الغروية ..
ولنتعرف على هذه الحالة لا بدلنا من أن نتعرف على كيفية عمل الأذن؟


الأذن مقسمة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء :
1. الأذن الخارجية .
2. الأذن الوسطى.
3. الأذن الداخلية .
يدخل الصوت في الأذن الخارجية من القناة السمعية ويطرق طبلة الأذن. ثم يتذبذب من خلال الثلاث عظيمات الصغيرة ( العظيمات السمعية ) في الأذن الوسطى إلى الأذن الداخلية، حيث ترسل الرسائل إلى المخ. إن إنتقال الذبذبات خلال الأذن الخارجية والوسطى هو حركة ميكانيكية.
إذا حدث أي خطأ بهذا الجزء من العملية فإن المشكلة السمعية تسمى ( الصمم التوصيلي ) .
إن تحول الذبذبة إلى رسالة عصبية يتم في الأذن الداخلية ومنها إلى المخ الذي يفك شفرتها وهذا يعتمد على كفاءة الأعصاب فإذا حدث أي خطأ في أي جزء من هذه العملية يسمى ( الصمم الحسي العصبي ) 

*ما هي الأذن الغروية ؟*
هي صورة من الصمم التوصيلي حيث يملأ سائل لزج منطقة الأذن الوسطى. هذه المنطقة تحتوي على طبقة رقيقة جداً من سائل نقي وهواء يمنع السائل الغروي العظيمات الثلاث من التذبذب بحرية وبالتالي فإن إرسال الذبذبات الصوت إلى الأذن الداخلية لا يقم بشكل سليم وتأثيره ذلك على السمع كملء طبلة بالماء .
كيف يحدث ذلك ؟
إن قناة ( إستاكيوس ) تربط الأذن الوسطى بمؤخرة الأنف. و التي تسمح بتصريف أي سائل يتكون في الأذن الوسطى من خلالها وتدخل الهواء في منطقة الأذن الوسطى في حالة الداون تكون القناة أكثر صغراً وتأخذ وضع أفقي .
وعند إصابة أي شخص بالبرد أو الرشح يتسرب المخاط إلى الأذن الوسطى وهذا يسبب صمم مؤقت وعندما يشفى الشخص تصفى القناة ويتم تصريف المخاط وقد يتسبب تضخم الزائدة اللحمية في الأنف في إنسداد مزمن وعدم التخلص من هذا السائل فيتجمع في الأذن الوسطى ويتحول من سائل هلامي خفيف إلى سائل غروي ويؤثر بذلك على السمع.
لماذا يجب أن نعالج ذلك ؟
إن حالات الأذن الغروية تسبب في حدوث صمم أو عدوى وألم وتأخر في نمو الكلام .
ومشاكل في السلوك وأداء مدرسي ضعيف المستوى وقد تؤثر هذه الأعراض على الكلام مستقبلاً .

*كيف تعالج الأذن الغروية ؟*
الطفل الطبيعي قد يتجاوز ذلك بعد سن سبعة سنوات ولكن بالنسبة للداون تكون الحالة مستمرة والغراء يصبح أكثر لزوجة .

1. أخذ المضادات الحيوية لعلاج الألتهاب وبعض الأدوية لإزالة الإحتقان .
2. إذا لم يتم الشفاء تجري عملية صغيرة لإزالة سبب الأنسداد وإزالة السائل من الأذن الوسطى ذلك تحت مخدر كلي يتم طرق طبلة الأذن بأداة رفيعة جداً ثم يتم شفط السائل ثم يوضع أنبوب صغير في فتحة الطبلة لتهوية الأذن الوسطى وأحياناً تزال اللحمية .
وقد تستخدم أنابيب تصريف كبيرة تسمى أنابيب حرف T ولا نستطيع وضعها لأطفال الداون الصغار بسبب ضيف قناة الأذن .
*التشخيص:
*تقاس طبلة الأذن في إختبار تشخيص حيث تسلط دفعات صغيرة من الهواء تنفخ داخل قناة الأذن وتقاس مرونة طبلة الأذن.
وأيضاً يمكن إجراء إختبار تشخيص آخر حيث ينظر الطبيب مباشرة إلى طبلة الأذن بإستخدام مكبر وضوء قوي فتبدو الطبلة مختلفة إذا كان هناك سائل في الأذن الوسطى .
*ما الذي يجب أن ينتبه إليه الوالدين ؟*
من المهم ملاحظة إنه غير كاف أن تقول أن الطفل يسمع صوت إغلاق الباب أو رنين جرس التليفون أو عند صياح أحد عليه .
هذا لا يعني مستوى سمعي كاف لفك شفرة حوار الحديث العادي حيث الأصوات ذات التردد الواسع المدى تكون سريعة ومتلاحقة واحدة تلو الأخرى .
أسأل نفسك إن كان الطفل يستجيب لك عندما تناديه من حجره أخرى أو يلتفت عندما تذكر اسمه أو أي شيء يحبه أثناء حديثك مع شخص آخر .





*كيف تساعدون طفلكم المصاب بالأذن الغروية في المنزل ؟*
1.عدم تشغيل التلفزيون إلا عند الرغبة في مشاهدة برنامج محدد لأن الأصوات الخلفية التي يصدرها تعوق بشدة قدرة الطفل على سماع أي أصوات أخرى .
2. تحدثو معه بهدوء ووضوح .
3. تأكدوا أن الطفل ينظر إليكم .
4.استخدام بعض الأيماءات المساعدة لفهم ما يقولوا له .
5. كوني صبورة وكرري الأشياء بحرص إذا لم يفهم الطفل .
6. لا تصيحي بصوت عالي . ولا تتكلمي ببطء بل أرفع صوتك قليلاً .
7. أعطي فرصة للطفل ليتفاعل ويتجاوب معك فإنه سوف يحبط إذا بدأت تقول له شيئاً جديدأ قبل أن يأخذ وقته ليتجاوب مع الشيء الأول الذي قلته له . 
م/ن
اتمنى الاستفاده ...
ودمتم بالصحه والعافيه احبتي

----------


## علي pt

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*فج علي القسم ..*

*معلومات جدا رائعة  أختي أم حمزة ،،*
*والموضوع كبير لأني لم أستوعب كل جزيئاته ،،*

*قبل أيام قليلة كنت بمجمع الأمير سلطان للتأهيل*
*وأثناء تجولي به - لفت انتباهي غرفة تشخيص السمع*
*والظاهر إن الدكتور غير مداوم بها فجلست انظر في محتوياتها الخارجية*
*لأن الغرفة الداخلية كان الباب مغلق*
*وكلي فضول لمعرفة مايدار بها !!*


*لكم كل الشكر أخية لإطلاعنا بكل جديد ومفيد*
*ودمتم ودام عطائكم*
*في حفظ الباري*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> 
> *فج علي القسم ..*
> *هلا بك خيي من جديد ويسعدنا توااااجدك*  
> *معلومات جدا رائعة أختي أم حمزة ،،*
> *والموضوع كبير لأني لم أستوعب كل جزيئاته ،،*
> *اعد القراااائه حتى تستوعب اكثر*
> *بجد الموضوع يستحق القرااائه* 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي عــــــــلي 
والشكر موصووول لك ولروووعة حضووورك الطيييييييب 
دوووم هالاشرااااقه المضيئه منك خيي 
يعطيك العااافيه ،،
دمت بخيييييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

جمييله هذه المعلووماات 
تشكرااتي لك خييه على هذا الطرح المفيد
والله يشاافي جميع المرضى 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> جمييله هذه المعلووماات 
> تشكرااتي لك خييه على هذا الطرح المفيد
> والله يشاافي جميع المرضى 
> دمتي بخيير



 تسلم اخوووي نــــبراااس
الاجمل حضووورك الممــــــــيز
والشكر لك ولحسن متابعتك هذا القسم 
يعطيك العااافيه وجزاك المولى خيرا 
نسأل الله الصحه والعاافيه لجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب ،*

*يسلمووو فروح ع المعلووومات الروعهـ ..~*

*ربي يعطيش الف عأإفيه غلاتو ع الجهوود ..}*

*لاعدمنا الجديد*

*سي يو*

----------


## فرح

> *مراحب ،*
> *هـــــــلا ومـــــرحبا*  
> *يسلمووو فروح ع المعلووومات الروعهـ ..~* 
> *ربي يعطيش الف عأإفيه غلاتو ع الجهوود ..}* 
> *لاعدمنا الجديد* 
> 
> *سي يو*



 يسلمك ويحفظك الهي يالغلا مـــــــلآمـــح
الروووعه تكمن بهالطله الحلوووه مثلك حبيبتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------

